# Why We Feel Tired So Often (Indigo to Crystal Shift)(Part 2)



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

Why we Feel so Tired So Often
by Celia Fenn

Many people who are going through the Indigo to Crystal shift find that intense fatigue and tiredness are two of the predominant symptoms of their shift. They feel exhausted all the time, and just want to sleep. And when they do sleep, they sleep deeply and do not want to get up.

So, what is happening, and why do we feel this way.

Archangel Michael explains that there are three different processes that cause the fatigue. These are:

* Emotional Body Clearing
* De-toxification of the Physical and Subtle Bodies
* Full Multi-Dimensional Consciousness

Each of these aspects can be handled in a different way.

Emotional Body Clearing
At the beginning of the process, we undergo intense emotional body clearing. This involves clearing the psyche and the subconscious of all old patterns of trauma and self-sabotage.The intensity of this process will depend on how much clearing you have already done in your preparation for ascension. I am a healer, and I helped many people to prepare, but never really found the time to fully complete my own process, so when I hit the transition I experienced intense emotional body processing for several months. The stuff just poured out of my subconscious, and I had weird dreams and anxiety attacks as I battled to process the trauma of my inner child.

This kind of trauma release is exhausting! Some people don't fully realise what is happening, as they do most of their releasing through dream work at night. But those who suffer anxiety attacks are often doing this processing during the day.

At this point you may need help to work with letting go of old patterns being held by the Inner Child. This is where you need to really do your Inner Child work. Find a good therapist, do a workshop, or find a good book, but let go of the patterns of your wounded child!

And then understand that while you are doing this clearing you will be exhausted. You have spent most of your life repressing these energies. Processing them is hard work. But worth it! when you are finished you will have cleared your psyche of subconscious patterns of self-sabotage, and will be able to function from a space of complete clarity and purity of intention.

De-Toxification of the Physical and Subtle Bodies
This process of deep cleansing is associated with the processes mentioned above. As the emotions are released, so are all the old mental and physical blocks and patterns that are associated with them.

These old "toxic" energies are passed through the subtle bodies and cleared through the physical. In addition, any old toxins that the physical body is holding will be cleared at this time.

This process of cleansing and de-toxification puts considerable strain on the organs of elimination, being the kidneys and the liver. Hence many of you may experience having bags under your eyes, evidence of kidney stress, and digestive disturbances such as heartburn and flatulence, evidence of liver stress. In addition you may experience pains in the joints, which is also a characteristic of detoxification, as excess acids are released from their storage in the body.

In addition, these processes of elimination will also make you feel tired, and you may be prone to headaches - all symptoms of detoxification. That is why you will need to drink lots of clear, clean water and try to eat a healthy diet as far as is possible.

Full Multi-Dimensional Consciousness
This is the most exciting part, and happens throughout the process. It is responsible for the "spaciness" that so many of you are feeling.

Archangel Michael asked me to explain this to you in terms of the frequencies of the brain waves. As you enter mutli-dimensional awareness, you expand the range of consciousness that your body can handle and the ways in which it is handled.

The brainwave frequencies are as follows:

* Beta- "normal" waking consciousness
* Alpha - light meditation
* Theta - deep meditation
* Delta - the sleep state or deep hypnosis
* Gamma - rapid eye movement or the deepest state of sleep/hypnosis where operations can be performed without pain

A third-dimensional being functions in the Beta range, and moves into Alpha in states of creativity and prayer.

A fifth-dimensional being functions between Beta/Alpha/Theta in the normal waking state.

Your multi-dimensional awarenss allows your consciousness to shift in this range, while you are awake!!! But this is what causes "fatigue". Your body has always recognised Theta as a state of deep relaxation prior to sleep, and so when your brain waves shift to Theta it sends you a message to say that you are tired and about to go to sleep! And so because we are conditioned to respond to that cue with tiredness and sleep, we feel that we need to go and sleep.

A sixth-dimensional being in training for full 9D Christ Consciousness will be learning to move through Delta to Gamma in the normal waking state!! Now your body definitely thinks it's asleep!! The trick is to learn to move with these states, without panicking or getting "lost" in a dream-like state. Those of us who are doing this work often feel like we are living in a slow-mo dream world, and this is in fact true. We are living in the dream state in our waking consciousness.

This will take a while to master, but once mastered it is the key to immense creativity and the manifestation of "miracles". In this deep state of consciousness we can literally bend and shape time and matter with pure intention. So, understand that your body is learning to adapt to a different range of brain-wave frequencies.

A Note of Caution
Please be careful when in any of the above states that you are aware of the following:

* Stay Grounded. Work at keeping in your body. Do not take recreational drugs or smoke dope at this time, it will intefere with the natural expansion of consciousness.
* Distinguish between real tiredness and expanded consciousness. Be kind to yourself. If you feel tired - rest. In fact, you will need significant amounts of rest as you pass through this process. if you try to overdo things you will become hyper and will probably crash into exhaustion anyway.
* Be careful. If you are driving a car, concentrate and focus. So many people are having accidents because they are unaware of what happens when their brain shifts frequencies. It is just a matter of being grounded and concentrating. Tell your body and your guidance that for the duration of the journey you need to be able to concentrate fully on what you are doing.
* Relax - it will pass. Soon you will become used to working with these different frequencies. I have begun to have a lot of fun with the dreamy, spacy state, and I am learning to use the creativity that it engenders. I am also learning how to shift frequencies at will. Yes, we are truly becoming Crystal or Christed.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Thanks for posting this Space Addict. I think I have read some of this stuff before but it is very interesting.

I can see a lot of what I'm going through in these descriptions, but then I still have major doubts. I mean, its just as likely that I'm just a lazy bastard that wants to sleep all day


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

So what do I need to do to get back to my normal conciousness and why would I need a Spacey fuzzy conciousness. Why can I not function properly in my Delta mode.

Sometimes my eyes move around uncontrollably is this Gamma mode trying to kick in?


----------



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

Its hard to function in dimensions of higher frequency and energy. be patient with yourself. This takes years of practice to adjust to and learn to function. Be balanced and accept the change and transition. And always stay positive.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I've also had that with the eyes, but only once. I assumed it was like REM with my eyes open.

Anyway....after reading some of Doreen Virtue's work I feel even more justified in boycotting this silly organisation.

Aparently Earth Angels frequently have blonde hair, big oval eyes, looking younger than what they actually are, and have sweet, heart shaped faces. Whoa, metaphysically and physically superior! Now there's a doublt whammy. She should have written proganda for Hitler.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

~Rozanne~ said:


> I've also had that with the eyes, but only once. I assumed it was like REM with my eyes open.
> 
> Anyway....after reading some of Doreen Virtue's work I feel even more justified in boycotting this silly organisation.
> 
> Aparently Earth Angels frequently have blonde hair, big oval eyes, looking younger than what they actually are, and have sweet, heart shaped faces. Whoa, metaphysically and physically superior! Now there's a doublt whammy. She should have written proganda for Hitler.


 :lol: although I shouldnt laugh because it is pretty scary that she is digging up those aryan ideas again. From everything I have seen and read about Indigo organisation over the past few weeks it clearly stinks of egoic superiority...... How about just being human?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Thankyou. Sometimes the hardest thing of all is accepting we are equal.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

The thing is that I agree to an extent that there are metaphysical gifts that can be improved on for the purpose of good. But it isn't the type of thing parents should be teaching kids after school. If anything, people should be allowed to discover themselves naturally, as life unfolds. That is the nature of intuition anyway. It unfolds naturally, and can be honed, but not taught. So those kids who are intuitive will grow up to be interested in this anyway. Those who are not intuitive, or who are trying to be approved for whatever reason are probably going to be adversly effected. If these children live under their own authority, why teach them? Let them evolve. I don't believe in a shift of energies happening ooh - looks at watch - just about now. How convenient, when it comes to marketing. These kids are **special**, _yeaaah_. Like every other human being who has ever walked the earth. This organisation is CLEARLY grounded in the narcissism of the parents. No child - even intuitive ones - are going to ask for tuition on clairaudience to deal with their gifts. If they do, then so be it, they can ask an angel guide or God. Let them journey on their own and find themselves instead of being told who they are supposed to be, or even worse, having it reinforced by their parents that they are, in fact, "the avatar", or "the 7th angel from the planet of Zogg". If a child for a time believes that, shouldn't they be reminded by their parents that they were in fact born in Huddersfield Hospital at 2pm on a rainy day in September?

For God's sake, literally, can't be get over this New Age one-up manship. The whole point of individual is to be self-relient and not subscribe to the expectations and beliefs of others.

Even when it comes to chakras: why teach children?

For sure there needs to be some kind of shift in psychological awareness, but this isn't it....

In case anyone was wondering I have brown hair and spots.

Roz!


----------



## HughJarce (Oct 24, 2006)

~Rozanne~ said:


> This organisation is CLEARLY grounded in the narcissism of the parents.


That basically sums it all up in one sentence.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

The problem I have with arguing this is that I am a hypocrit in some respects.... I believe in ESP and I believe in increasing awareness.

I don't know what my objection is but it just seems odd to teach some of these techniques to a child. I have the same objection to the existance of child-monks in the far east. In some ways I think it is great those children are allowed the opportunity to find some internal life, freedom in their spirit, but on the other hand I see parents/carers making decisions on behalf of people who are innocent and cannot choose.

Some children undoubtably have extra-sensory awareness or abilities in dreams/intuition. Should those abilities be hyjacked and abused? Do they not belong to the child? If she/he wishes to use or develop his talents, can the child not choose? I mainly abject to people being told they must use talent for the benefit of others when it is a choice.

The other thing I don't like is the talk about being aliens incarnated on earth. It must damage a child's psychological health to hold such erroneous beliefs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

~Rozanne~ said:


> The problem I have with arguing is that I am a hypocrit in some respects....


Awww... Don't be putting yourself down darling... :roll:


----------



## HughJarce (Oct 24, 2006)

Darren said:


> ~Rozanne~ said:
> 
> 
> > The problem I have with arguing is that I am a hypocrit in some respects....
> ...


Could you possibly be any more patronising ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

Osho said:


> Could you possibly be any more patronising ?


Well... I am trying... if you could give any tips... please PM me... thank you.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

thanks....I'm a little fed up.


----------

